# Marbury-Francis Pairing On It's Last Leg



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Stephon Marbury is unhappy with Isiah Thomas. But it's not the same type of unhappiness he had with Larry Brown.
> 
> Yes, Marbury is steamed at Thomas for his early third-quarter benching Monday after he committed a turnover. After the game, Marbury, who had gone three straight games without a turnover, said he "didn't understand" the benching. Marbury made an implication if he's not allowed to commit one turnover, then that's how he'll play - passively, without trying to make plays.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/seven/11222006/sports/knicks/back_court_blues_knicks_mark_berman.htm

Isiah needs to break this backcourt up, sit one of them down. He should make this change when November ends otherwise he will be out of job sooner than we thought.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/seven/11222006/sports/knicks/back_court_blues_knicks_mark_berman.htm
> 
> Isiah needs to break this backcourt up, sit one of them down. He should make this change when November ends otherwise he will be out of job sooner than we thought.


I dont know why Zeke cant see what is obvious to the rest of the basketball world???

Francis and can NOT work,and NEVER will work.

Both are probably untradeable,but the answer is so simple..Play JC with Steph and Francis with Nate..for now

At least this way we will find out if it was the pairing of Franbury that was WRONG,or that neither of them have much game left..

When Jeffries comes back,that is when life should get interesting as Q has been our best all around player and should be our starting 2.

p.s. I LOVED that Q screamed at JC to "run the #^%%$ing offense...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I say give them one more game and if they cant cut it throw Francis on the bench and let him run the second string along with nate. That might actually work out pretty well.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*They could make their lives a lot easier if Isiah changed his offense. He's running kind of a motion-style offense like he used in Indiana. The Knicks should be running pick-and-roll about 40 times a game.
Francis and Frye. Then Marbury and Curry. Then Crawford and Lee. Then Francis and Lee. Every combination possible. They should pick-and-roll teams to death.*

"They should play up-tempo, like everyone thought the Knicks would [coming into the season], but within that offense they need a lot of pick-and-roll. Marbury, Francis, Crawford and Robinson are all pick-and-roll players. Which is another problem; they're all the same. 

*"I'm not sure what their offense gives them now. It definitely doesn't put Francis in situations to attack on the pick-and-roll, where he is really good. And Marbury has no fire right now. He hasn't changed or improved his game in ages. Those two haven't convinced me that they're fighters, that they want to be part of the solution.* 

"But Marbury and Francis are only part of the problem. I thought the Knicks would be better, too, but they don't look very motivated to me. They don't do anything to make the opposition worry. Marbury & Francis will remain the Problem until Coach Isiah work hard on Mr. Softy Eddy Curry and Frye post position with one coming out for the Pick-and-Roll with either Marbury or Francis. It does not look good when Curry & Frye can not makeup for their poor-poor defensive effort by making it up on offense with a good old Pick-and-Roll." 


*I dont know what Coach Isiah is waiting for to use all the "PICK N ROLL" offense that he has with this offensive Roster.* 
If the Knicks would have started this season using so many Pick N Rolls the players would have became more creative and expected that pass for cutting to the hoop inwhich a third player would've entered into the Pick & Roll situation like Dallas, Spurs, and Suns are doing in their offensive-scheme within 15 seconds of the shot clock, which upset all their opositions defense. 
The Knicks have several players to do this on their roster but the coach has yet to attempt such a scheme of offense like he is waiting for the second half of the season or he is just to blind to see the outcome of such and offensive plan that starts with two players and through consistency adds three to four players in a creative offensive plan made by the players on the floor.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*With Frye, sure...*

But the "roll" part usually doesn't work in the NBA. More like a pick and "pop". This assumes you have guys that can consistently hit the medium to long jumper. Curry? Not a chance. Lee? Better this year but still not a shooter. It should be a big part of getting Frye involved but the other guys will never shoot well enough to make it work. Well, Lee might, but not yet.


----------

